# Mire Man - Village Mire



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

really nice- looking forward to seeing what you do next


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I have been following this on FB as well, amazing so far!!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Filled in knuckle areas with more Free Form Air. 

















Finished Sculpting body with Free Form


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Can't wait to see it finished. Right now it looks a lot like Sad Keanu.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Finished sculpting out the body.









StartedMonster Mud, 50/50 mix. Using various width string, yard and cotton rope filler.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

This guy is awesome!
Really nice work!!!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

More yarn and twine added, almost complete.


----------



## Tavisteam (Apr 28, 2016)

This is great. It's one of those things I've seen and loved but always been afraid to try. With your tutorial, the task doesn't seem so daunting. thanks!


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

*Finally!*

After wrapping the body with cotton filler cord, yard and twine covered in monster mud the prop is almost finished









Spray painted the entire prop with dark brown spray paint









The only thing left is to dry brush the vines with a lighter color brown paint


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see him in the Village Mire.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Dry brushed the vines to make them pop. Now this project is finally complete.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Tell me more about this air epoxy dough...


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Check out this video form Smooth-On, 



 . This stuff changed my life.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

How durable is the stuff. Waterproof, impacts, etc?


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

Sweet I can really use this tutorial!!

I have this 6ft skeleton that I can use for this that I picked up for $20. Only thing is hid joints are all linked with loops (like two key rings together) so I will first have to figure how I am going to get him to stay as I pose him possibly modify him a bit to make him creepier


----------



## Gregg Stephens (Aug 3, 2015)

amazing, adding this to my todo list for next year  thanks for sharing


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

This IS so amazing!!
Thank you for taking the time to share your builds.


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

This is amazing! So creepy!


----------



## Diabolical (Sep 16, 2017)

Looks more like an alien. Awesome job.


----------

